# metal stud framing



## checcatt (Feb 2, 2012)

labor pricing on framming/ 25to 20 guage 12 high ?? upfit


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

checcatt said:


> labor pricing on framming/ 25to 20 guage 12 high ?? upfit


$35.00 hour labor


----------



## checcatt (Feb 2, 2012)

does anyone use l.f. pricing on framing?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

checcatt said:


> does anyone use l.f. pricing on framing?


 But of course. Im sure that most everyone that bids steel stud framing does it that way:yes:


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

chris said:


> But of course. Im sure that most everyone that bids steel stud framing does it that way:yes:


Roflmao


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

checcatt said:


> does anyone use l.f. pricing on framing?


 You're propbably gonna need to figure this on your own, no job is the same, every city is different. Better to talk with friends locally


----------



## DEKARSKE (Feb 3, 2012)

we use national estimator and adjust the labor amount to prevailing wage for the area. i believe it is by square foot. you can download it for free for 30 days.


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

5lf-25lf....how much wall u talk'in


----------

